# What happens if you forget the drink and don't go back to pick it up?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm a new driver for Grubhub. On one of my deliveries, I forgot a customer's drink because I was in a hurry and didn't check the order. The manager of the restaurant sent me a text but I didn't see it until thirty minutes later. Could he contact Grubhub and complain? Would Grub hub send someone else out to deliver the drink?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh. Sometimes it happens. If the customer asks then tell them to contact customer service and request a refund for the soda.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't worry too much. I delivered yesterday and had a massive brain fart. The drink was actually in my car. I made the delivery, had to drop it off at the front desk, so the girl who took the food didn't know the drink was missing. 30 minutes later I happen to look down and see the drink in my cup holder. I was off block and almost home, many miles away. I contemplated it, but by the time I got back to her it would be over an hour since she had her food, and I'd be stuck in major traffic which would make the 30 minute trip and hour or more. So I tossed the drink and hoped for the best.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

WildflowerRunner said:


> Don't worry too much. I delivered yesterday and had a massive brain fart. The drink was actually in my car. I made the delivery, had to drop it off at the front desk, so the girl who took the food didn't know the drink was missing. 30 minutes later I happen to look down and see the drink in my cup holder. I was off block and almost home, many miles away. I contemplated it, but by the time I got back to her it would be over an hour since she had her food, and I'd be stuck in major traffic which would make the 30 minute trip and hour or more. So I tossed the drink and hoped for the best.


I've done this, too! And the worst part is that she cash tipped me $9. I felt so bad.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I was having a bad day that day. I did that twice, left the drink in the car. The first one I delivered right to the guy and he asked about the drink. I felt like an idiot, but ran out to get it. That second time, though. I've been putting a post it note on the window of my car door when there's a drink ever since so I don't leave without it.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I wouldn't go back for anything. We don't get paid enough to provide diamond service. Click delivered, get paid and don't think about it again. If the customer complains enough to app company, let the company send a different driver back out there with a soda. Not your problem. 

No one expects perfection, its quantity over quality. Its a numbers game.


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Meh. Sometimes it happens. If the customer asks then tell them to contact customer service and request a refund for the soda.


This right here^^^I had a Driver Care Specialist politely but firmly set me straight on that. We never go back to pick up missing items. The guest is simply refunded.

The bad part is. I've had Customer Care themselves call me and try to get me to pickup and return missing or incorrect items. When I mentioned that to the Driver Care Specialist she told me that was incorrect and in the future to politely decline.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

There are some cases (I had a couple)... that, the restaurant will forget an item. GH driver care will call you, and make sure if the item was not left on your car. Always answer "no I don't have it, bye!"


----------

